# My daughter



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well for those that do not know my kids well now jsut my youngest lives with my mother in Michigan. Well that is going to change next month. I can nto hold my breat because my mother has put a stop to it before but prey for this. June 19 my hubby is going to Michigan to get my daughter Jessi mae. I am excited but still a bit lurery. She has made a date for me to get my kid and then at the last minute changed her mind. Jessi Mae is going to come to live me me now. Already going to get her in her newest addiction with one of the Nigi's we are getting from Bob. She is excited because she is going to work for my boss. I can nto waite.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting....to have your daughter Jessi mae.....come live with you.. :leap: ...you should have tons of fun together and she will love the goats.... as you do....  ..I pray..... that all goes well....................Love to see pics ....of your beautiful daughter...... ray: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great! Congrats!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Praying that it all works out for you and your daughter. Simply wonderful!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

hey even starten her off on a good adiction GOATS I hope she like the little guy I am going to give her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> hey even starten her off on a good adiction GOATS I hope she like the little guy I am going to give her


Oh she will...Coraxfeather :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

How wonderful!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm sure she will, and the best part, _you'll_ be showing her all about goats.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

every time I talk to her she wants a picture of her new goat. I have already started working on her bedroom. Maken curtain and also a new bedspread for her. She hates pink so I am going to put bit and pieces of pink in with the purple and black that is what I am doing. You know a little pink there a bit of pink here and pink pink pink mixed in with black and purple. Today is thw 1st so I have 18 more days. I still can nto waite! Got to get that room done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I bet you can't wait......... :hug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

The 19th is comen closer and closer. I have 10 more days to waite and my youngest daughter is here. I can not waite. I would give everything up for my kid. But I am so worried my mother is going to pull something like all the other times she has said I was getting my baby girl. I am a bunch of nerves. Hopefully everything will go smoothly and my daughter will be here. HEY BOB she keeps askingfor a picture of her goat. Cross your fingers and toes everything gose right. I am counting the days also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow........ the 10 day count down ....that is exciting ..... :leap: 

I pray........ that things go well for you .....and your daughter..... ray:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG Are all teenagers annoying?? I guess my quiet life is going ti change. Dose anyone else have teenagers?? How do you cope. She is nto here yet and she is being annoying. I guess I have to take the good with the bad. 9 more days and I will have my daughter here with me. So how long dose it take to want to strangle them??


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

IDK, but I'm a teen... :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> OMG Are all teenagers annoying?? I guess my quiet life is going ti change. Dose anyone else have teenagers?? How do you cope. She is nto here yet and she is being annoying. I guess I have to take the good with the bad. 9 more days and I will have my daughter here with me. So how long dose it take to want to strangle them??


 Oh no.............you are feeling that way now..before she is even there :shocked: :help: With teens ...they can get on your nerves sometimes or visa versa..........at times... they can challenge your authority ....you will have to set rules...guidelines.....and those darn chores.......a big issue is... to make sure you keep an eye on those teenage boys... :wink:

..I do have to say that ...there are those few....teens... that are so well behaved and are a god send.... :hug: Your daughter...... may be getting on your nerves ...by asking you questions and just wanting to talk to you....to catch up.....teach her ...she is only going to be a teenager once... and.....it sounds like she may be seeking your attention.....guidance....and support..... :hug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I know I know. I have had a queit life up to now. *sighs* I love my kids and still can nto waite until Jessi is here. Today is her last day of school. I am excited and can nto waite until she is moved in and liven with me. I have started the paper work to have her permently moved in. Gettign custoy back is the next step and I have already started that. So much to do. I still ahve to get her room finished. I was going to put only a little pink in there but I changed my mind. Since she has alredy annoid me I am going to go all out with pink in her room just to get back. Still have purple in there.

Sorry Teenagers right now with working in a petting zoo are a bit annoying exspecaly when they pick on the llamas to make them spit. 

*pulls off her socks and counts her toes* OK there is only 8 more days until she is here. Why am I getting nervous??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You will get nervous ...very understandable......it is also excitement... it is a big change in your life... for the better... having your precious daughter with you..she is blood........It will be OK....spend time with her....and the love will shine through....  :hug: 

it's kinda what you said... in your other post about x-mas.....waiting on the count down...you know the gift is there , but cannot ...receive it yet.... :wink: :greengrin: 

You'll be fine..... :hug:


----------

